# Weight fluxuating?



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

If you are going through a stressful time, that may very well be why your weight is fluxuating. You need to try to resolve what is stressing you and find some way of coping with the stress until you can eliminate it. If you are really concerned about the weight loss and gain, talk to your doctor. I know that in general; at least it seems like every man that I know, men don't really like going to the doctor unless they are dying, but it never hurts to make sure that everything is ok.

For me, a good way of coping with stress is exercise. Even if it's just taking a quick walk and stretching afterwards. I find that it gives me time to sort things out in my mind, especially if I don't listen to music while I walk. Another one is grooming my horses.


----------

